# Color Monitor



## norihiro (May 5, 2021)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

OBS Color Monitor - vectorscope and waveform



> This plugin provides two sources to monitor color balances.
> 
> Vectorscope
> Waveform
> Currently Windows and MacOS binaries have not been tested.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## norihiro (May 6, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.1.1



> This is a bugfix experimental release of OBS Color Monitor.
> 
> This release changes Vectorscope source.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (May 6, 2021)

Nice! Thanks a lot for this mate!


----------



## ASchneider (May 6, 2021)

I think the latest built (0.1.1) has the previous files (0.1.0) on Github :)


----------



## norihiro (May 6, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.1.2



> This is a bugfix experimental release of OBS Color Monitor.
> 
> This release changes Vectorscope source.
> 
> Fixed a bug on the calculation of Cb and Cr.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (May 6, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> I think the latest built (0.1.1) has the previous files (0.1.0) on Github :)


Thank you for letting me know. The binaries for 0.1.1 are fixed.
I've released 0.1.2, which fixed one more bug. This time, the result looks same as FFmpeg vectorscope filter.


----------



## norihiro (May 11, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.1.3



> This release changes these items.
> 
> Histogram source is newly added.
> Waveform source
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (May 11, 2021)

Hey there! Thanks for the update. Unfortunately, histogram and wave forms just shows a black box here... Vector shows just fine. Thanks.


----------



## norihiro (May 11, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.1.4



> This is a bugfix release of OBS Color Monitor.
> 
> Fixed a bug that histogram and waveform are not correctly displayed on Windows.
> Fixed a infinite loop if choosing itself as a source
> I'd like to thank @ASchneider for finding the bug.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (May 12, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.1.5



> This is a minor release of OBS Color Monitor. This release changes these items.
> 
> Added graticule on waveform source.
> Added log-scale option for histogram source.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Stephane-R. Tremblay (May 13, 2021)

Hi, that is great! I want to use this on my MacBook pro. I tried, installed as directed, but it does not appear in the sources list. Thanks!


----------



## norihiro (May 13, 2021)

Stephane-R. Tremblay said:


> Hi, that is great! I want to use this on my MacBook pro. I tried, installed as directed, but it does not appear in the sources list. Thanks!


Thank you for your information. Could you send a log file of OBS Studio?


----------



## norihiro (May 15, 2021)

Stephane-R. Tremblay said:


> Hi, that is great! I want to use this on my MacBook pro. I tried, installed as directed, but it does not appear in the sources list. Thanks!


I've created an instruction page with a screenshot. It might help.








						Install MacOS · norihiro/obs-color-monitor Wiki
					

Vectorscope, waveform, and histogram for OBS Studio - Install MacOS · norihiro/obs-color-monitor Wiki




					github.com


----------



## enoc_vt (May 16, 2021)

Hi!
Is there a way to add a skin tone line in vectorscope?


----------



## norihiro (May 16, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.1.6



> This release changes these items.
> 
> Vectorscope: added skin tone line.
> Can select current program as a source.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (May 16, 2021)

enoc_vt said:


> Is there a way to add a skin tone line in vectorscope?


Hi @enoc_vt, Skin tone line is added at the new release 0.1.6.


----------



## matias_pl (May 19, 2021)

I quickly tested it on MacOS. Performance is not that great especially on older hardware but other than that it runs fine. 
I had a similar idea but though of using shaders fot the actual calculations to keep all the flow on the GPU/OpenGL. I haven't looked at your code, but OBS on Macs especially is known to have lesser performance than DirectX based Windows compositor, so any optimizations here are more than welcome ;)


----------



## enoc_vt (May 20, 2021)

norihiro said:


> Hi @enoc_vt, Skin tone line is added at the new release 0.1.6.


Thanks! It will be very useful.
Great work :)


----------



## norihiro (May 20, 2021)

matias_pl said:


> I quickly tested it on MacOS. Performance is not that great especially on older hardware but other than that it runs fine.
> I had a similar idea but though of using shaders fot the actual calculations to keep all the flow on the GPU/OpenGL. I haven't looked at your code, but OBS on Macs especially is known to have lesser performance than DirectX based Windows compositor, so any optimizations here are more than welcome ;)


I will consider some performance improvements. This plugin has calculations like below.

Rendering (optional down-scaling) the source [GPU]
Currently the default is not to scale. I'm considering to change the default scale by 2. The rendering time will reduce more than half. Concern is that narrow lines and dots will be missed but I don't think its a big deal for most users.

RGB to Cr-Cb conversion [CPU -> GPU]
Currently using CPU. I'm going to use GPU in the next release. The rendering time reduced ~15% on my machine (Linux, i7-7700).

Counting number of each color [CPU]
So far I have no idea how to implement this step in shader. Suggestion is welcome.

Changing intensity and overlaying graticule [GPU]


----------



## norihiro (May 22, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.1.7



> This release changes these items.
> - Changed default scale factor to `2`.
> - Fixed an issue #8, transition on program was not shown.
> - Added current preview as a source.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## FabioCarpi (May 23, 2021)

i have installed but nothing different shows in OBS


----------



## norihiro (May 25, 2021)

FabioCarpi said:


> i have installed but nothing different shows in OBS


Hi @FabioCarpi,
Please click "+" button on the source list as shown in my attached screenshot, then check Vectorscope, Waveform, and Histogram are there.
If not, would you check log file of OBS Studio?
I suggest to put these sources on a new scene, and open a Windowed Projector.


----------



## norihiro (Jun 5, 2021)

matias_pl said:


> OBS on Macs especially is known to have lesser performance than DirectX based Windows compositor, so any optimizations here are more than welcome ;)


I've created a pull-request to OBS-Studio. I hope it will be merged and improve the performance on macOS.


----------



## JVRaines (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice work! This makes camera setup so much easier. OBS starts to look pro with plugins like this.
I have a request. Can we have an option to make the Waveform show only luma?


----------



## newsound (Jun 21, 2021)

When trying to install on Mac OSx 10.15.7,  I get the error "“obs-color-monitor.so” cannot be opened because the developer cannot be verified." when launching OBS 27.0.1     Plugin does not appear anywhere in OBS.   I have confirmed that the plugin is installed according to the info in #13 above.    Any suggestions on what else to try?


----------



## norihiro (Jun 26, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.2.1



> This is a minor release of OBS Color Monitor.
> 
> Changes from the last release are
> - Added dock widget
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## bjornkonig (Jul 14, 2021)

newsound said:


> When trying to install on Mac OSx 10.15.7,  I get the error "“obs-color-monitor.so” cannot be opened because the developer cannot be verified." when launching OBS 27.0.1     Plugin does not appear anywhere in OBS.   I have confirmed that the plugin is installed according to the info in #13 above.    Any suggestions on what else to try?



same issue here: macOS 11.4 (intel), obs 27.0.1

solved with:
xattr -d com.apple.quarantine /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-color-monitor/bin/obs-color-monitor.so

greetz and thanks for the cool plugin!


----------



## norihiro (Jul 14, 2021)

bjornkonig said:


> solved with:
> xattr -d com.apple.quarantine /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-color-monitor/bin/obs-color-monitor.so


Thank you for letting us know the solution. I think each user need to run that command so far. I'm sorry for your inconvenience. macOS 10.14.5 or later requires the developer to notarize the binary code. However, it requires to buy mac which can run macOS >=10.13.6 and subscribe Apple Developer Program. I'm preparing the fund but will take more time.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 17, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.2.2



> This is a minor release of OBS Color Monitor.
> Change in this release is
> 
> Notarized macOS binary file.
> There are no changes for Windows and linux.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Jul 17, 2021)

newsound said:


> When trying to install on Mac OSx 10.15.7,  I get the error "“obs-color-monitor.so” cannot be opened because the developer cannot be verified." when launching OBS 27.0.1     Plugin does not appear anywhere in OBS.   I have confirmed that the plugin is installed according to the info in #13 above.    Any suggestions on what else to try?


I subscribed Apple Developer Program and released a new version 0.2.2 with notarization. I hope this version fixed the issue.


----------



## Ben Anderson (Jul 26, 2021)

This is an awesome plugin. I anticipate using this regularly.
Two features that would really help make it even better would be
1. Zebra pattern support
2.Color monitor overlay support in OBS multiview fullscreen, and being able to pick which scene in the multiview has the color monitor applied.


----------



## Domassimo (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm currently getting an instant crash of OBS after startup completes with the latest version of the plugin.  See the attached logs from macOS 10.15. Earlier today I adjusted the (for me) new scope dock a little (made it wider to see better). I don't think it crashed right away but I closed OBS shortly after to fix an unrelated image transparency issue. Now I can't successfully start OBS unless I remove the plugin. Hopefully, the logs help.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 28, 2021)

Domassimo said:


> I'm currently getting an instant crash of OBS after startup completes with the latest version of the plugin.  See the attached logs from macOS 10.15. Earlier today I adjusted the (for me) new scope dock a little (made it wider to see better). I don't think it crashed right away but I closed OBS shortly after to fix an unrelated image transparency issue. Now I can't successfully start OBS unless I remove the plugin. Hopefully, the logs help.


I’m sorry for your issue.
I think something is wrong with the dock widget but the same issue is not happen on my side, maybe because I’m using different OS.
Until the fix is available, I’d like to suggest to use the old version 0.1.7, which does not include the dock.


----------



## Domassimo (Jul 29, 2021)

norihiro said:


> I’m sorry for your issue.
> I think something is wrong with the dock widget but the same issue is not happen on my side, maybe because I’m using different OS.
> Until the fix is available, I’d like to suggest to use the old version 0.1.7, which does not include the dock.


Thank you for the reply, I might indeed use 0.1.7 for now. I'm unable to find out how to revert the settings for docks, otherwise, I could see if the defaults are working fine.


----------



## humbertorames (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi, that is great! I want to use this on my MacBook pro. I tried, installed as directed, but it does not appear in the sources list. Thanks!


----------



## norihiro (Jul 29, 2021)

humbertorames said:


> Hi, that is great! I want to use this on my MacBook pro. I tried, installed as directed, but it does not appear in the sources list. Thanks!


Could you provide a current log file to solve the problem?

In OBS select Help > Log Files > Upload *Current* Log File.
Click *Copy URL* and then paste the link here.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 29, 2021)

The setting for the dock is written in the scene setting file under Library/Application Support/obs-studio/basic/scenes/. It's a JSON format and you can find the entry named "obs-color-monitor-dock". Since JSON requires strict syntax, I recommend to backup the file if you manually edit the file.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 30, 2021)

Ben Anderson said:


> 1. Zebra pattern support
> 2. Color monitor overlay support in OBS multiview fullscreen, and being able to pick which scene in the multiview has the color monitor applied.


1. I'm considering the zebra... Do you prefer to have zebra on ROI (region of interest) view or adding another view dedicated for zebra?
2. You can add the color monitor sources on multiview by following steps.
  a. Create a empty scene
  b. Add sources such as Vectorscope in the scene and change it's property to your preferred source.
Is this what you want or do you have something different in your mind?


----------



## norihiro (Jul 31, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.2.3



> This is a minor release of OBS Color Monitor.
> Changes in this release are below.
> 
> waveform and histogram
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Domassimo (Aug 1, 2021)

norihiro said:


> norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:
> 
> OBS Color Monitor 0.2.3


Thank you for the update! I can confirm the bugfix removed the issue on my end :)


----------



## Ben Anderson (Aug 2, 2021)

norihiro said:


> 1. I'm considering the zebra... Do you prefer to have zebra on ROI (region of interest) view or adding another view dedicated for zebra?
> 2. You can add the color monitor sources on multiview by following steps.
> a. Create a empty scene
> b. Add sources such as Vectorscope in the scene and change it's property to your preferred source.
> Is this what you want or do you have something different in your mind?


1. Another view dedicated for zebra would be more ideal for me. I'd want to overlay it onto a camera feed and see the zebra's on the video feed in real time.
2. No I'm after having a way for the color monitor to overlay onto multiple scene's and all be viewed at once in the multiview. That way I could monitor for example the histogram reading on multiple camera angles that are in different scenes.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Aug 2, 2021)

Bug report:
For some reason when ever I switch scene collections, the number of "scope: programs" get doubled in the docks menu.
Still cool plugin though but please fix the bug.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you for the detailed bug report. I never tested with changing the scene collection.
I filed as an Issue on github.








						Menu item in the docks menu keeps increasing when switching scene collection. · Issue #35 · norihiro/obs-color-monitor
					

Describe the bug For some reason when ever I switch scene collections, the number of "scope: programs" get doubled in the docks menu. Still cool plugin though but please fix the bug. Expe...




					github.com


----------



## CB_Demented (Aug 8, 2021)

norihiro said:


> Thank you for the detailed bug report. I never tested with changing the scene collection.
> I filed as an Issue on github.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm experiencing the same thing. I duplicated a scene collection, and then all I could see in that profile, other profiles, and all scene collections, where multiple docks for Color monitor and the preview window. All other docks showed as open in the view, but were color monitor including scenes, sources, controls etc.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 9, 2021)

The issue of the number of docks to increases when switching scene-collection is fixed. 
I'm implementing the method to close the docks already created by the bug. I think the new version will be released in this week.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 10, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.2.4



> This is a hotfix release of OBS Color Monitor.
> 
> This release fixed a bug on dock.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## datlaunchystark (Aug 10, 2021)

norihiro said:


> norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:
> 
> OBS Color Monitor 0.2.4
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and the duplicating bug was fixed, however not as serious, when you name the dock (I named it "test"), it just shows up as blank in the docks menu.  Also for some reason with it's installed, when I switched scene collections (unless it's blank), OBS will lock up and Windows says it's not responding.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 11, 2021)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.2.6



> This is a hotfix release of OBS Color Monitor.
> Changes in this release are as below.
> 
> dock has several bug fixes.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Ben Anderson (Feb 1, 2022)

Please consider adding false color to the ROI. Or some sort of false color integration. Alternatively the ability to add a LUT to the ROI would be great, then I could apply a false color LUT for example without it affecting the program view and have it all in the scope dock. I know there are other ways of achieving this by adding an extra scene but direction integration I think would be cool.


----------



## norihiro (Feb 2, 2022)

Ben Anderson said:


> Please consider adding false color to the ROI. Or some sort of false color integration. Alternatively the ability to add a LUT to the ROI would be great, then I could apply a false color LUT for example without it affecting the program view and have it all in the scope dock. I know there are other ways of achieving this by adding an extra scene but direction integration I think would be cool.


Yes, zebra and false-color are on my TODO list. I was doing something else and almost forget about that. I appreciate you for reminding me about that.








						Implement zebra by norihiro · Pull Request #32 · norihiro/obs-color-monitor
					

The commit is reviewed by yourself.  The code is tested.  Document is up to date or not necessary to be changed.  The commit is compatible with repository's license.




					github.com
				











						false color · Issue #11 · norihiro/obs-color-monitor
					

Implement false color as a filter or a source. I don't think it's high priority because False color can be calculated by LUT.




					github.com
				



By the way, do you have a suggestion about the color pattern of false color? Usually light side is red and dark side is dark-purple but middle colors vary among tools.


----------



## Ben Anderson (Feb 3, 2022)

That's great. I'm very excited to hear zebra's are coming!

For false color I like the middle colors to be green and pinky peach, but that's just me. I'm just basing that off how the Black Magic Cinema Pocket Cameras work which is what I'm currently using. But whatever is the most standard way of representing it is probably best. Perhaps you could include an option to pick the different middle color standards from a dropdown list, e.g. R3D, SmallHD, ARRI, Atomos, Zacuto etc. This link gives a list of the different standards: https://timeinpixels.com/docs/nobe-omniscope/scope-types/false-color


----------



## Ben Anderson (Feb 3, 2022)

That's great. I'm very excited to hear zebra's are coming!

For false color I like the middle colors to be green and pinky peach, but that's just me. I'm just basing that off how the Black Magic Cinema Pocket Cameras work which is what I'm currently using. But whatever is the most standard way of representing it is probably best. Perhaps you could include an option to pick the different middle color standards from a dropdown list, e.g. R3D, SmallHD, ARRI, Atomos, Zacuto etc. This link gives a list of the different standards: https://timeinpixels.com/docs/nobe-omniscope/scope-types/false-color


----------



## norihiro (Feb 8, 2022)

norihiro updated OBS Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.3.0



> This is an experimental release of OBS Color Monitor.
> For users prefering stability, [0.2.6](https://github.com/norihiro/obs-color-monitor/releases/tag/0.2.6) is recommended.
> 
> *Changes from 0.2.6*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Ben Anderson (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks for the update! I'm so very glad to see zebra support, it works perfectly and I'll be using it a lot. Thanks as well for making that it can be added as a filter.

Another scope that I think would make an awesome addition is focus peaking. An option to change the intensity of it would also be great.

A small tweak that would also be nice is, if possible, to have when adding a scope source that it shows up within a sub-menu. Similar to how there's Deprecated - Text (FreeType 2). e.g. you click + to add a source and then it has Scopes - False color, zebras etc. That way the new source add list isn't so long, given how many new sources this great plugin adds.


----------



## norihiro (Feb 10, 2022)

Ben Anderson said:


> Another scope that I think would make an awesome addition is focus peaking. An option to change the intensity of it would also be great.


I will consider about that. Since I'm not a professional in photograph, such comments are very welcome.



Ben Anderson said:


> A small tweak that would also be nice is, if possible, to have when adding a scope source that it shows up within a sub-menu. Similar to how there's Deprecated - Text (FreeType 2). e.g. you click + to add a source and then it has Scopes - False color, zebras etc.


This idea has to go to OBS Studio because there is no API to add such a group. I think it should be valuable for a lot of users.


----------



## Leucis (Feb 27, 2022)

After installing this plugin my OBS crashed multiple times and I even got a bluescreen once. I'm not tech savvy enough to know what the error was but here are the logs


----------



## norihiro (Feb 28, 2022)

Leucis said:


> After installing this plugin my OBS crashed multiple times and I even got a bluescreen once. I'm not tech savvy enough to know what the error was but here are the logs


The crash happened in a Waveform plugin (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/waveform.1423/).
Would you update Waveform plugin?
There was a conflict in ID of Waveform plugin and Color Monitor plugin and they changed the ID recently.


----------



## Hetz BH (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi, Any chance you could publish a small text file how to compile it for other Linux distributions? (I'm on Fedora 35), what needs to be installed in order to compile it etc please?


----------



## norihiro (Mar 16, 2022)

Hetz BH said:


> Hi, Any chance you could publish a small text file how to compile it for other Linux distributions? (I'm on Fedora 35), what needs to be installed in order to compile it etc please?


My main development environment is Fedora 34. It should be much closer to your environment.
This script is my setup to build OBS Studio and my plugins. Before running this command, obs-studio and 3rd party plugins should be git-cloned into one directory (do not clone plugins into obs-studio).








						Build OBS Studio and my favorite plugins on Fedora and CentOS
					

Build OBS Studio and my favorite plugins on Fedora and CentOS - build-obs.sh




					gist.github.com
				



In this script, you might need to adjust `prefix` for your install path of obs-studio.

I didn't summarize dependencies but obs-color-monitor should not require more dependencies than obs-studio requires to build. If you install obs-studio from rpm, I guess a package named like `obs-studio-devel` would be required.


----------



## norihiro (Mar 25, 2022)

norihiro updated Color Monitor with a new update entry:

Color Monitor 0.3.1



> This is a hotfix release of Color Monitor.
> 
> *Changes from 0.3.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Mar 29, 2022)

norihiro updated Color Monitor with a new update entry:

Color Monitor 0.3.2



> This is a hotfix release of Color Monitor.
> 
> *Changes from 0.3.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TechnicalMonkey (Apr 15, 2022)

I am so happy that you have made this plug-in for OBS. I was wondering if there was any plans to add more controls to the size of the field without having to use scale and increase the thickness of the lines? In other words, to decouple the upscale of it from the horizontal and vertical axes....


----------



## Deadairshow (May 3, 2022)

This is an absolutely wonderful plug-in. I took this plug-in and incorporated into a portable version of the most recent OBS. This portable version is preconfigured with preset scenes. Anything placed into the VIDEO SOURCE scene will be reflected in all other scenes for Vector/Waveform/False/Zebra

Used NDI Tools IRE Test Patterns 0-100 by increments of 5 to build out a scale for false color. Scale attached.

Download Link to ZIP file - Unzip and read the README to get started.
OBS-Studio-27.2.4 - Portable with Shading Profile

Readme
README - OBS-Studio-27.2.4 - Portable with Shading Profile.pdf


----------



## PedjaS (Jul 11, 2022)

Can you add option to set mark lines onto histogram? 
It would be helpful when comparing different light sources and setups.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 12, 2022)

PedjaS said:


> Can you add option to set mark lines onto histogram?
> It would be helpful when comparing different light sources and setups.


I assume it's same option as the graticule option in waveform. The option provide grid lines to show some levels of intensity. In histogram, I think the graticule will be vertical lines. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## PedjaS (Jul 15, 2022)

norihiro said:


> I assume it's same option as the graticule option in waveform. The option provide grid lines to show some levels of intensity. In histogram, I think the graticule will be vertical lines. Is my understanding correct?


Close. 

What I though is option for user to custom set both horizontal and vertical lines. For example, I run one light setup and want to mark some specific points on the graph for comparison. Then I change setup and I can see changes on the graph related to the previously marked lines so I can compare.

That could be helpful not only on histogram graph, but all others too.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 16, 2022)

PedjaS said:


> What I though is option for user to custom set both horizontal and vertical lines.


In current implementation, the vertical level is normalized by the peak level among 256 levels. At first I need to prepare fixed-level option before implementing the vertical graticule.


----------



## PedjaS (Jul 21, 2022)

norihiro said:


> In current implementation, the vertical level is normalized by the peak level among 256 levels. At first I need to prepare fixed-level option before implementing the vertical graticule.


Oh yes, fixed levels is a must for any measurement. Looking forward to it.


----------



## norihiro (Jul 25, 2022)

PedjaS said:


> Oh yes, fixed levels is a must for any measurement. Looking forward to it.


The fixed level and graticules features are under development on PR 54.
You may try the initial version from here. Settings UI is not so good. I might take more time to brush up the implementation for this, which means I might change it.


----------



## PedjaS (Jul 31, 2022)

Is there install to download?


----------



## norihiro (Aug 3, 2022)

norihiro updated Color Monitor with a new update entry:

Color Monitor 0.4.0



> This is a release of Color Monitor for OBS Studio 28.0-beta. Native M1/M2 support is available from this version.
> 
> *Changes from 0.3.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 16, 2022)

norihiro updated Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.4.1



> This is a hotfix release of Color Monitor.
> 
> *Changes in 0.4.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 19, 2022)

norihiro updated Color Monitor with a new update entry:

OBS Color Monitor 0.4.2



> This is a hotfix release of Color Monitor for OBS 28 on macOS.
> 
> *Changes in 0.4.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 31, 2022)

norihiro updated Color Monitor with a new update entry:

Color Monitor 0.4.3



> This is a hotfix release of Color Monitor for OBS 28 on macOS.
> 
> *Changes in 0.4.3*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tormy (Sep 4, 2022)

Any update for OBS 28 W11 ? I see onl yfor linux and mac .. toda installing v28 I had to be back to v27 to have ti working


----------



## norihiro (Sep 5, 2022)

Tormy said:


> Any update for OBS 28 W11 ? I see onl yfor linux and mac .. toda installing v28 I had to be back to v27 to have ti working


OBS Color Monitor is also provided for OBS 28 on Window.
It's available on the Download link. For your convenience, direct link is https://github.com/norihiro/obs-col...4.3/obs-color-monitor-0.4.3-obs28-Windows.zip
I didn't test much for Windows but it should work.


----------



## Tormy (Sep 12, 2022)

norihiro said:


> OBS Color Monitor is also provided for OBS 28 on Window.
> It's available on the Download link. For your convenience, direct link is https://github.com/norihiro/obs-col...4.3/obs-color-monitor-0.4.3-obs28-Windows.zip
> I didn't test much for Windows but it should work.


Thank you so much, it works :-)


----------



## Martyats (Nov 2, 2022)

Thank you for this very useful plugin.
After adding a scope as a source in a scene, it overlays in the preview or program windows. There are no new View or Docks menu selections, so how do you get the scopes out to a docking window?


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

Martyats said:


> so how do you get the scopes out to a docking window?


Please navigate "Tools" -> "New Scope Docks..." in your menu so that you can add a new dock on the left or right in the OBS Studio's window.


----------



## Martyats (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro said:


> Please navigate "Tools" -> "New Scope Docks..." in your menu so that you can add a new dock on the left or right in the OBS Studio's window.


Oh, there it is!
Thank you!


----------



## Martyats (Nov 3, 2022)

Got the dock open and I see the waveform & histogram. However the vectorscope is blank and the lower part of the dock window is empty space (looks like something should be there). When I try to apply either zebra or false color directly on a camera source it goes black. All are checked in the Dock properties.


----------



## norihiro (Nov 4, 2022)

Martyats said:


> Got the dock open and I see the waveform & histogram. However the vectorscope is blank and the lower part of the dock window is empty space (looks like something should be there). When I try to apply either zebra or false color directly on a camera source it goes black. All are checked in the Dock properties.


Could you provide some more information to reproduce the issue? OS, OBS's version woul be necessary. Log file would also be helpful.


----------



## Martyats (Nov 7, 2022)

norihiro said:


> Could you provide some more information to reproduce the issue? OS, OBS's version woul be necessary. Log file would also be helpful.


Windows 10 21H2
OBS 27.2.4 64bit
log file attached
Several lines about color monitor not loading
Thanks


----------



## norihiro (Dec 31, 2022)

norihiro updated Color Monitor with a new update entry:

Color Monitor 0.4.4



> This is a minor release of Color Monitor plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes in 0.4.4*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tarlak (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks for the RPM version !! nice job !!!


----------

